# Thunderbird - récupérer mon "dossier local"



## Jean40 (15 Mai 2007)

Lors de la création d'un nouveau compte, j'ai "perdu" mon dossier local. A la place de l'ancien dossier, je trouve "nobody on Local Folders". J'y retrouve mes comptes et mes dossiers mais sans contenu (messages envoyés, reçus, ...). Ils se trouvent apparemmenrt toujours dans mon dossier utilisateur mais je ne puis y avoir accès via le logiciel. Comment faire pour les récupérer ?


----------



## BernardRey (15 Mai 2007)

En principe, c'est dans ~/Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/... que se trouvent les dossiers correspondant à tes comptes. Vérifie par la taille et les dates de modification si ceux que tu cherches ne sont pas en vadrouille et si oui, essaye de les remettre en place, peut-être ?

Je n'ai pas rencontré le problème que tu décris et ne peux donc être catégorique que sur un point : commence par faire une sauvegarde de ton dossier utilisateur. Une fausse manip est vite arrivée quand on travaille directement sur les fichiers, surtout quand on tient à leur contenu...


----------



## Jean40 (15 Mai 2007)

Merci !
J'arr&#234;te les manips et je r&#233;cup&#233;re les fichiers que j'avais sauvegard&#233;s sur un autre support (en perdant les derniers !).


----------

